# DMC or SMC



## ramsha.zee (Jul 27, 2012)

i want to know that is smc better than dmc cuz there a friend of mine who keeps on saying dat cuz she is in smc nd im in dmc. plz help needed


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

ramsha.zee said:


> i want to know that is smc better than dmc cuz there a friend of mine who keeps on saying dat cuz she is in smc nd im in dmc. plz help needed


lol NO WAY! smc has always been considered 2nd or 3rd bets...in gov med colleges of karachi, only Dow is the best..my mum studied from there too..i thoigh it was unanimous that dmc was waaay better...your friend is just jealous lol..my mum studied from dmc and my aunt from smc..i'm not saying smc is bad..its just not as good as dow


----------



## ramsha.zee (Jul 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> lol NO WAY! smc has always been considered 2nd or 3rd bets...in gov med colleges of karachi, only Dow is the best..my mum studied from there too..i thoigh it was unanimous that dmc was waaay better...your friend is just jealous lol..my mum studied from dmc and my aunt from smc..i'm not saying smc is bad..its just not as good as dow


thank u it helped me alot. i became more confused when she said people left dmc for smc. and inshah Allah ill never regret for choosing DOW


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

ramsha.zee said:


> thank u it helped me alot. i became more confused when she said people left dmc for smc. and inshah Allah ill never regret for choosing DOW



REGRET? you should be soooooo happy you chose dow! yr its got the highest merit right?? i live in lhr but my mum is from karachi and she says k dow is like KE of lhr and cmh lahore is like agha khan..smc ranks lower...

if i were in karachi and had to choose b/w dow and smc i would choose dow hands down...i would even ignore agha khan 

so be thankful and happy...and lol your friend is totally NOT telling the truth when she says k she left dmu for smc ...

tc


----------



## ramsha.zee (Jul 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> REGRET? you should be soooooo happy you chose dow! yr its got the highest merit right?? i live in lhr but my mum is from karachi and she says k dow is like KE of lhr and cmh lahore is like agha khan..smc ranks lower...
> 
> if i were in karachi and had to choose b/w dow and smc i would choose dow hands down...i would even ignore agha khan
> 
> ...


lol thank u and i knw cuz whenever n e of my lhr friend ask me bout my med college i say that i got in dow and it has somewhat same value as ke has in lhr. but my frnd just confusd me...thnx once again 



[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------

